

Average webmaster dumber than rocks: Response code survey - portentint
http://www.conversationmarketing.com/2011/11/server-response-survey-results-were-all-doomed.htm
2000 servers. 30% mis-configured. WTF?!
======
georgefox
On the topic of .NET's abysmal failure, it always killed me that ASP.NET's
(Web Forms', at least) default custom 404 behavior was to return a 302 Found
status code then redirect to a 404 Not Found page. For example:
<http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/thisdoesntexist.aspx>

~~~
portentint
Drives me nuts, too. Plus .NET overrides default server settings, which I've
never understood. Why make things even more complicated? Oh, wait. it's
Microsoft...

